# Hackney Pony



## susanminiponygirl (Jan 3, 2009)

Having had miniature horses for many years, I jumped in with both feet and bought a Hackney mare in foal! I am absolutely in love with her, but can not find much info anywhere. Where would I purchase tack--would she just be considered pony size? Any Hackney shows in the South? Any websites or help from people who own a Hackney? Please share!!


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello... I too have my first hackney pony




they are definitely a different pony for sure!!! I think my guy was a Road Pony in a past life.

At any rate, I can help you however I can. First of all, how tall is your pony? The Hackneys come in ALL sizes from Shetland size all the way up to Horse size as they are the same Registry. My guy is 48" which is a somewhat difficult size, because he is between Shetland and Cob size. However I have been scrounging up harness and blankets and all sorts of stuff for him.

As to shows, check with the AHHS. I am assuming she is registered?

Andrea


----------



## susanminiponygirl (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you! Yes, she is registered, her name is Buenos Dias, aka Tango. She 's 46". My minis are such hairy beasts during the winter that I rarely blanket, but she may need something even here in Florida. Could not find any shows or clubs in the Florida/South area, mostly driving clubs, but she is not trained to drive. Has been shown in hand and a broodmare.


----------



## picasso (Jan 4, 2009)

Okay, so where are the pictures???? We need to see pictures!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh my gosh, You were the one to purchase her!!! She was the deal of the show!! She is beautiful. All of their hackneys looked awesome. Where in Fla. are you? I was kicking myself for not at least bidding on her....but I know zero about hackneys....except that I thought she would look stunning in harness!!Good luck with her and hope her pregnancy goes smooth for you, Heidi


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 4, 2009)

Did she come from Florida? I am just wondering if she did, she might be acclimated already.

I have Hackney's, ASPR regsitered as well. Herron Stables has a lot of leather tack, etc. I am not sure on blankets. But you could get a 63" blanket and be fine for a 48" Hackney in foal.

Who were the original breeders and who were the owners that you bought her from?

I am very excited for you!


----------



## susanminiponygirl (Jan 4, 2009)

Will post pictures as soon as I get her home! Since she would not fit in a mini trailer, she went home with a friend and they will bring her down today. She is bay with a small star and two white hind socks. Pretty girl. It was weird to look up to a pony instead of down



! I actually did not bid on her tho I was kicking myself as she was so pretty and I love the ponies. Bumped into a friend at the lunch line, who mentioned she left her friend alone for 30 seconds and she bought a horse. I happened to mention how I loved that Hackney mare and lo and behold that's the one she bought! To make a long story short, I am trading a mini appaloosa mare for the Hackney! Friend said she bought her because she couldn't stand the mare being "disrespected" by the low bids but really had no use for her. Buenos Dias was bred at the High Spirits Farm in Missouri, but most recently in Florida and I got her from Tuigpaarden Farm in Ocala. I was able to get in touch with them and found out some info on her. She is bred to Victory Farms Thunder and is due in early March.

There will be more Hackneys offered at the July Ocala Sale. They want to introduce the breed to more of the public here and make it affordable to own one, which is why they accepted the bids. They were very nice. So I guess I am hooked!!

Little Ribbie--I am in Brooksville Florida.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Jan 4, 2009)

OMG!!! that's so cool! i have thought about wanting a hackney before!!! the person i ride with trained/owned a world champion (something like that) hackney pony, they competed in roadster and later on fine harness!!! she has pictures of him and she looked show cool!


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 4, 2009)

Well at 46" she very well may fit into most "shetland" sized tack. Like I said, my guy is 48" and just baaaaarely too big for my Shetland size harness.

My guy is pretty long in the back, he is in a 60" blanket so I'd guess your girl to be about that if not a little smaller if she's not as long as my guy.

As for shows, I have heard some Saddlebred shows have Hackney classes added as a show venue.

Andrea


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 4, 2009)

That's what farm I thought she might have come from. I have a 48" mare and she wears a 63" blanket. Also, look for gaited shows - as disney said - they run gaited shows and they have the Hackney classes. They are often called 'Charities'. Some of the shows include ASPC/ASPR classes, although not full scale like AMHR/ASPC.

Congratulations!


----------



## TomEHawk (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations on buying your first Hackney pony. Though I haven't owned a Hackney pony for a number of years, (though some could consider the modern Shetlands as small Hackney ponies), I have trained quite a few for a couple Hackney breeders. I agree with Trace, Herron Tack should have everything you will need for you new pony. I've also been able to find tack that I need from Mike and his crew. Since your mare is "small" for a Hackney, you could get ASPR papers on her and show her at the ASPC/AMHR/ASPR shows. You could also do the same with her foal when it is born.


----------



## willowoodstables (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the Hackney World! I have always had Hackneys, and just luv em! At 48" she could fit into anywhere from a 60" to 63". My 50" pony wears a 60, mind you his back is short.

She must have been bred by Jimmy Miller or Anna Marie Knipp (PS saddly Jimmy Miller just passed away). Would love to know her breeding, he had a couple of great ponies that were bred and born right near me in snowy Ontario Canada . We Canadians have been pretty lucky and famous for our breeding ponies LOL.

Ask away...lots of great people here. Amber Kildow Mongomery also comes from the Hackney world.

Kim


----------



## susanminiponygirl (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you for all your wonderful information! Buenos Dias is now home, but I haven't mastered pictures on the computer yet. Will have to get them up on my website and transfer I guess.

Buenos Dias was bred by Anne Marie Knipp. Her sire is Grand Impression by Titleist by Carnation's King. On the bottom side she is out of Heartland Hurricane by Dun-Haven Bandolier by Dun-Haven Crescendo. She is a pretty mare, very clean lines to her, but rather stand-offish. I understand she has not been worked with much and has mostly been a broodmare, not much farrier work or handling. We are pretty hands on here so I am sure she will come around. I want to get her registered as a show pony also. I see years of fun ahead of us!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Jan 6, 2009)

willowoodstables said:


> Welcome to the Hackney World! I have always had Hackneys, and just luv em! At 48" she could fit into anywhere from a 60" to 63". My 50" pony wears a 60, mind you his back is short.
> She must have been bred by Jimmy Miller or *Anna Marie Knipp* (PS saddly Jimmy Miller just passed away). Would love to know her breeding, he had a couple of great ponies that were bred and born right near me in snowy Ontario Canada . We Canadians have been pretty lucky and famous for our breeding ponies LOL.
> 
> Ask away...lots of great people here. Amber Kildow Mongomery also comes from the Hackney world.
> ...


OH! OH! I'm impressed!!!


----------



## willowoodstables (Jan 6, 2009)

Celtic Hill Farm said:


> willowoodstables said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the Hackney World! I have always had Hackneys, and just luv em! At 48" she could fit into anywhere from a 60" to 63". My 50" pony wears a 60, mind you his back is short.
> ...



Thanx..I am a die-hard died-in-the-wool hackney person. That's primarily what I show/breed so I know a bunch of people/breeders in the fraternity! Too many in fact LOLOL

Kim


----------

